# Model 10M-L60D / 10M-L60



## IS14 (Dec 17, 2018)

Hello all, does anybody know what the difference is between these two models? Circa 1964. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm only guessing but the d one may be the model with a differential.


----------



## IS14 (Dec 17, 2018)

Would the 10M-L60 have what, a fricton plate?


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

cranman said:


> I'm only guessing but the d one may be the model with a differential.


That'd be my guess.

Per Scot's website...

"And its probably a 10M6 because it does *not* have a differential, if it did, it would be a 10M6D."

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page5.html


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

The differential model lets the wheels disengage while going around a corner...the non differential models have to scrape the outside wheel to turn. On the old Ariens , the tractors were used to mow and have other attachments so the differential was necessary, if you mowed with it. Convenient for blowing snow as well.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes,
the D stands for "Differential".
(It might also stand for "Deluxe", but it means the same thing either way, because a machine with a D in the model name has a Differential!  and its the only real difference between "D" and "Non-D" models.)

Both will have a friction disk drive.

The differential is part of the wheel transmission, it allows for a full differential that when "unlocked" allows both wheels to turn independently of each other, while both are still powered. It can also be "locked" which then just locks both wheels to the axle, which is said to improve traction.

I have a 1971 and a 1991 Ariens, both with the differential, and I run both "unlocked" all the time, taking advantage of the full differential, which makes turning *much* easier, but doesn't negatively impact traction, IMO. Personally, I see no reason to lock a machine with a differential, ever.

If your Ariens has a differential, it will have this kind of lock/unlock lever on one wheel:










Scot


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I will say Scott.....locking the differential makes a big difference in heavy snow....


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

cranman said:


> I will say Scott.....locking the differential makes a big difference in heavy snow....


Maybe..I dont doubt it can have an impact in some instances. But in 10 winters of using my '71 Ariens in Western NY winters, I have never once felt the need to do it,  my traction has always been fine.

Scot


----------



## IS14 (Dec 17, 2018)

Good morning all. Thank you for the great information. Novice here, can't ya tell? Ok, I'm clear on the differential but I do have model 10M-L60D and do not have a lever on one of the wheels. The serial number of the tractor, motor and auger all but it at 1964 so I was assuming it was original. Running the snowblower it does feel like the wheels are locked. I checked again this morning and don't see any other levers to ingage or disingage the differential. Is it possible this was designed to be locked only?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I have two 1964's both with differentials, and I believe that they don't have the pin to lock the wheels, I'll go out in a while to check though....


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Looking at your owner's manual, it appears there's no "differential lock" instructions at all like for mine even though the manual includes the D model, and the diff's exploded parts view are also included.

Just a guess, but I'd say it "always on".


----------



## IS14 (Dec 17, 2018)

Thanks for looking!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

hmm! this is very interesting..
I have always assumed that the "First series" (1963 and 1964) model 10M-L60D,
and the 10,000 series 10M6D all had differentials..

We now see that the First Series machines dont!
I have this listed on the First Series page:



> 10M-L60D - "D" for "Deluxe" - Known 1963 model, first model that can take attachments in the
> "Gard-N-Yard" attachment line. - 24" scoop, 6HP Techumseh "Snow King" Ezee Start engine.
> Has "Ratchet Drive" and "Ratchet Wheel Differential" (possibly this actually started with the
> 1962 10M-L60D? uncertain at this time.)


https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page4.html

Clearly different than the 10,000 series differential..
I dont know anything about the "Ratchet Wheel Differential"..I do have a 1962 first series, but it isnt a "D" model..

Because the 10M-L60D can take a mower attachment, there must be some method to disengage, unlock, the wheels so they turn independently..
(you cant have two locked wheels with a summer mower attachment)
But I don't know what that mechanism is..

Scot


----------



## IS14 (Dec 17, 2018)

I'll look closer this weekend. I'll drop that chasis pan and see if I can figure it out and take some pics. I still think I have an original 1964 Ariens. Excellent website BTW. I enjoy researching things I restore. Thanks for the help.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

OK...you piqued my curiosity....in the Cranman archives, I've got the original owners manual for the First Series Ariens Sno Thro models 10M-L60 and 10m-L60 D The D is for Deluxe...Chrome handles and stuff. As an option...the buyer could buy a ratchet wheel kit...not a differential...kit number 8-10M...which basically goes behind each wheel and allows the tire to speed up around corners...much like the function of a differential...but in my mind better...much like the Detroit Lockers of my street racing days. There is no provision of locking and unlocking because there is no need....locked while straight...ratcheting on corners. I've got two....one is a 64 and looks showroom new...the other has been around the world twice , repainted and got a blown 6 hp. both have the ratcheting wheel kits. I'm going to take the junky one and investigate...might be the ultimate mod for a 10000 series.


----------



## IS14 (Dec 17, 2018)

That's very interesting. I wonder why Ariens would abandon this rachet drive for the differential? Perhaps the trac team attachments had something to do with it. I'm looking forward to learning of what you find. Please take pictures!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Im certain the trac team attachments had something to do with it........I will post what I find when dissecting the old girl....


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Another point about the ratcheting wheels...they are outside the chassis, and clearly visible between the wheel and the chassis...kind of like a two inch wide and four inch diameter brake drum if you will.


----------



## IS14 (Dec 17, 2018)

Looks like I have this rachet wheel kit 8-10m on my L60D. No wonder it handles so well. I wonder if there is any service literature on this kit available? Or if it's even needed. Great thread, now I know what I have. Thanks all.


----------

